# Adding a second level to a glass tank



## StarSapphire22 (May 22, 2014)

Hey guys!

I'd like to add a partial second level to my 75 gallon tank, which currently houses my 9 month old Hermanns Littlefoot. He seems like he is getting a bit bored with his current setup, and I'd like to give him a bit more space.

I'm not an especially handy person, but think I can manage a project like this with some help.

Since this isn't like a table where I can just nail everything together, I'd like some ideas on design, so that it's nice and sturdy and safe. Not sure how much it being semi-buried in substrate would help with that. Also, suggestions for products (type of wood, sealers, etc.) are appreciated. We would like to do this fairly inexpensively.

I'm also thinking of possibly planting the top level with something that can trail downwards over the edge to make underneath a hide-like area, so suggestions on that are welcome too. I'd like to do this on the "cool" end of the enclosure where his water dish is, and was thinking of somehow building his water dish into the bottom, surrounding it with pebble tiling/flooring to help keep the water clean.

My other idea is maybe a bit more than I can handle, but I'd appreciate input on both building and practicality. This would be going along the short end of the tank. I thought about having the traditional ramp/upper level setup, but having a wall go all along underneath (or even the whole height) that was covered in a pebbley tiling and making a sort of water feature. Water comes out the top, trickles down the wall into a shallow pool at the bottom (drinking area), and pumps up to the top. Is this feasible? Do I need to worry about it clogging with dirt or poo? Could it be done relatively inexpensively? He just never has seemed interested in his water unless I'm filling it up, so I thought this might work to get him to drink more.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 22, 2014)

Your idea of using the pebble tile stuff is brilliant. I've seen it where the pebbles are mounted on a flexible, waterproof type mesh. Just brilliant,(for a girl). For the upper level I'd use regular silicon sealer to attach something like 1"x1" pieces of wood to the glass. Then you could attach your upper level to that. This should give you a solid base for building the top section. Hope that made sense, (I mean I'd understand the confusion, you being a girl and all.) LOL


----------



## StarSapphire22 (May 22, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHA, Ken, you jerk!  LMAO...

See, I was thinking of something with legs like a table...hadn't thought of siliconing things on to the side. That would hold? I'd be worried it would peel off or something.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 22, 2014)

Silicon has great holding abilities. I've used it myself for attaching wood to glass. Not for what you'd be doing it for, but for other more complicated things that I'm sure your pretty little head wouldn't understand.


----------



## Elohi (May 22, 2014)

Qnd non ️️️


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (May 22, 2014)

Sorry! Little bitty got ahold of my phone. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22 (May 22, 2014)

Haha no worries! Tell her hi!


----------



## StarSapphire22 (May 22, 2014)

So I did a quick rough (crappy) sketch of what I was thinking as far as the design with the water feature goes. I was limited by 8.5x11 paper and ran out of room for my ramp LOL. All sides except one would be up against glass, so I'm not really sure why I put that one railing on the top level...I only need the front rail...so, yeah, ignore that. XD The bottom reservoir area would be buried and fairly flush with the substrate, so he can just walk right to it. As crappy as this is, hopefully it gives people an idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## taza (May 22, 2014)

I would support the upper part with four legs, just to be on the safe side.

P.S Love the idea!!!!


----------



## taza (May 22, 2014)

Just thinking about it you could make the legs out of pvc pipe so it moisture proof.


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 22, 2014)

I don't like to use any wood in my closed chambers...but that's just me.

I'd use PVC or plastic shelving or even a rubbermaid tub. I've used that in the past...I turned the tub upside down, cut a door way in the wall which made the underside a humid hide, then built a ramp leading to the top. It worked and mold was never a concern.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (May 22, 2014)

I was just planning on sealing the wood. This enclosure will probably last another year, tops, so I don't think the addition needs to be especially long lived.

I'll use waterproof/resistant materials when possible though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 22, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> a rubbermaid tub. I've used that in the past...I turned the tub upside down, cut a door way in the wall which made the underside a humid hide, then built a ramp leading to the top. It worked and mold was never a concern.


And another great idea…and another girl came up with? Wow is all I've got to say…wow!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 22, 2014)

Elohi said:


> Qnd non ️️️
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


I don't believe the explanation. I know it's some code that girls use when us men folk are around.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 22, 2014)

I used glass as shelves to make hide areas for a impressed tortoise in a home made glass enclosure last winter. used wood to support the glass shelves on 3 edges, and glued some nylon mesh on the top of the shelves for traction. made the ramp out of crape myrtle limbs wired together by drilling holes through each piece. I know this is nothing near what you are working on, but it may give you ideas of other ways to do it. This enclosure is no longer being used and is in the process of being dismantled as you can tell by the pic. I sorta laid this together to give you an idea. the tile to the right is heated.


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 22, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And another great idea…and another girl came up with? Wow is all I've got to say…wow!


 Hey!! hahaha

I do all my own building  The hubby had to help me in the beginning....but even he admits my skill level is close to passing his!


----------

